# Suggestions for best overall Table Saw under $1500 with good fence



## Big_T (Sep 7, 2014)

I am using for garage/weekend/hobby work, but I do like bang for the buck even though I might only use a quarter (pun intended) of its potential. I have both 120 socket & 240 hardwired if needed.

My only requirement is an awesome fence, everything else is secondary.

BTW, every time I check CL, the closest Unisaw is usually 300+ miles away. Why is that?

I will be buying it this week, help is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Grizzly G01023RLW series. 1375+150 shipping = $1525
This model with the cast iron router table is the best bang for the buck, IMHO.
Has a full 27" by 48" cast iron table top and weighs about 550 Lbs.

The G01023RL, without the router table is $50 less and $50 less shipping, but has 8" smaller table top and weighs about 40 Lbs less.

Both models are 10" saws, left tilt, have the great Shop Fox fence, 3HP Leeson 240 Volt motors, cabinet mounted trunions, hinged door motor access, enclosed blade shroud for good dust collection.

I would personally rather have the G0690 but it is about $100 more. I'm an engineer and i like the mechanical design of this one better, but they are all great saws.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

The Griz G1023RL or G0690 are among the best values on the market IMHO. Terrific bang for the buck.


----------



## skatefriday (May 5, 2014)

I have the G01023RLW and except for a small problem with
the motor pulley set screws, that Grizzly fixed by shipping me
the ones the factory neglected to install in the first place, I've
been very happy with it.

Note that it will cut off your fingers if that sort of thing
matters to you.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

check ebay


----------



## paxorion (Oct 19, 2012)

For that budget (and new), as others have stated Grizzly is the way to for a cabinet saw. That will be the most saw for your buck.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

I like used machinery, but be aware that saws older than a certain date may not have a riving knife, which is a significant safety feature. I do agree about the Grizzlys.


----------



## skatefriday (May 5, 2014)

After having a new saw with a riving knife and seeing wood
try to pinch on the backside of the blade, I can not imagine
buying a used saw without a riving knife. The safety
spectrum runs from old used saw without knife or splitter,
new saw with knife, saw stop. Each is significant improvement
upon the former. You choose where on the spectrum your
risk tolerance lay.


----------



## Big_T (Sep 7, 2014)

> Grizzly G01023RLW series. 1375+150 shipping = $1525
> This model with the cast iron router table is the best bang for the buck, IMHO.
> Has a full 27" by 48" cast iron table top and weighs about 550 Lbs.
> 
> ...


At this price range, an extra $100 is no big deal I just don't want it creeping into the $2k range. Does the 0690 have the router table like the 1023, that would be a big help?


----------



## JoshL (Dec 18, 2014)

For $1600 you can get a sawstop contractor it's their entry level saw. Doesn't have all the bells and whistles as some other saws would offer at that price but the fact that it will keep your fingers intact is worth a few bells and whistles IMHO  good luck with the purchase


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

> At this price range, an extra $100 is no big deal I just don t want it creeping into the $2k range. Does the 0690 have the router table like the 1023, that would be a big help?
> - Big_T


They do offer a router extension, but it's $400 (maybe the same one the 1023 uses).


----------



## Big_T (Sep 7, 2014)

> For $1600 you can get a sawstop contractor it s their entry level saw. Doesn t have all the bells and whistles as some other saws would offer at that price but the fact that it will keep your fingers intact is worth a few bells and whistles IMHO  good luck with the purchase
> 
> - JoshL


How good is the fence on the $1600 model, I noticed it's an extra $200 for the T-glide? Sawstop also has a new jobsite model coming out in March for $1299, but some projects have waited too long and have hit the critical time crunch.


----------



## Big_T (Sep 7, 2014)

OK I researched a few threads in here and found the T-glide is much better than the regular one. Looks like I am getting a Sawstop, unfortunately it's $3000. I hate it, but after reading and watching the testimonies of people who lost fingers, I am worried that my butterfingers will be next. I am looking and everyone is out of the stock on these saws. Must have been the holiday rush. Thanks to all for your help.


----------



## daddywoofdawg (Feb 1, 2014)

saw stop or not ALWAYS USE A PUSH STICK!I love seeing those you tube woodworking videos and the hand goes right over the push stick sitting by the fence as they push wood with there hands between the blade and fence.


----------

